# Nissan 370Z



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Tire Business staff report©

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (Nov. 21, 2008) — Nissan North America Inc. has selected Yokohama Advan Sport and Bridgestone Potenza RE050A high-performance summer tires to be the standard and optional sport OE fitments on its 2009 370Z sports coupe, which debuted this week at the Los Angeles International Auto Show. 
The standard 370Z wheel and tire package features P225/50R18 front and P245/45R18 rear Advan Sport summer tires on 18x8.0/18x9.0 five-spoke lightweight aluminum-alloy wheels, according to Nissan. 
The optional Sport Package features Potenza RE050A P24540R19 front and P275/35R19 rear on 19-inch RAYS forged lightweight aluminum-alloy wheels. 
The Potenza RE050A features Bridgestone Corp.’s UNI-T technology for enhanced wet and dry traction, as well as a tread pattern designed for rapid water evacuation, according to Bridgestone/Firestone (BFS), Bridgestone’s U.S. subsidiary. The W-rated tire also features an asymmetrical pattern for increased surface contact and enhanced accelerating and cornering capabilities. 
The 2009 Nissan 370Z Coupe — powered by a 332-hp, 3.7-liter V6 — is scheduled to go on sale in North America in January, followed by a 370Z Roadster for the 2010 model year, Nissan said.


----------

